# Converter Box Coupon waiting list now at 103,000



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

Today's newspaper had an AP story saying the coupon program ran out of money on Sunday. As of yesterday night, in just 2 days the program already had 103,000 coupon requests on the waiting list. The coupons will be issued when coupons that have already been sent out expire unredeemed. The NTIA which sends out the coupons hopes Congress will waive the accouting rules. The NTIA said 46,000,000 coupons have been issued but only 18,000,000 have been redeemed.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

And, of course, a ton of people requested coupons just because they were "free", whether they needed a converter or not.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149100


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

IIP said:


> And, of course, a ton of people requested coupons just because they were "free", whether they needed a converter or not.


I think the smart people who have cable or satellite should also request the coupons. I have satellite and received 2 coupons. With the economy the way it is today, one never knows what may happen to his or her income. The first thing one is going to cut is the cable or satellite. At that point is time the coupon program may be over or out of money. It's the smart thing to do. I still say the entire mess has been caused by the fast shutdown of analog TV. I know some of you will disagree with that.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

samhevener said:


> I think the smart people who have cable or satellite should also request the coupons. I have satellite and received 2 coupons. With the economy the way it is today, one never knows what may happen to his or her income. The first thing one is going to cut is the cable or satellite. At that point is time the coupon program may be over or out of money. It's the smart thing to do. I still say the entire mess has been caused by the fast shutdown of analog TV. I know some of you will disagree with that.


I posted the same statement in forums elsewhere. In addition to what's stated above, the converter box will enable you to view the local sub-stations that you currently can't do via satellite.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

I signed up for coupons just after the first of the year & I was given a mailing date (1/16). Does that mean nothing's coming or does the mailing date secure my coupon?


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Or when the DBS company pulls your local station(s) in a retrans dispute...


----------

